# This little guy needs prayers



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

This little kit is a 3/4 New Zealand White 1/4 Flemish who was born today (3/25). I had just finished feeding my bottle baby (goat) and her mom jumped into action. Within five min. This little itty bitty thing was born. Anyway the mom shows no Interest in her. Didn't even pull any hair. I syringe fed him some. Hope it helps but he definitely needs all the prayers he can get.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi

My giant flemish just had 11 babies last night. Did your rabbit just have one? The first time a rabbit has kits she will sometimes ignore them and let them die. What I read on the internet is that you can hold mum on her back and place kit on one of her teets. Only need to be fed once a day for a minute or so - I did this with my rabbit in her first litter (after half had died of starvation). It worked a treat. After a week - mum would just jump in the nest and feed her like normal. Hope this helps. PS usually they have 10 or so - so keep an eye on mum...


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS - They sometimes don't feed them anyway on the first night....But would definately try laying mum on her back in your lap (place her ears back) and she will be less anxious - then place kits mouth on one of the teets. Kits belly should full out. If it gets a really wrinkled look to it - means it is starving. Make sure it is nice and warm in a little nest. Maybe a wheat bag heated underneath if it is the only one? Mine have always had multiples...Let me know how it goes. Doing this with my rabbit and her first litter saved all the ones I tried it with....And like I said - she eventually figured it out herself. Only have to do it once a day....twice if you feel like it....


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PPS apparently syringe feeding it rarely works (often die) so heaps better if you can place on mums teet


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well we were Manely trying to keep him warm. Mom hadn't had any milk is why we syringed. I've been raising rabbits for about 3 years. She lost the little one but this afternoon she pulled hair and had at least nine or 10 more.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Sometimes things like that just happen with buns, mostly first timers. 
So sorry.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you. Here are some pictures I took today. This is of the babies and the mom.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

And this is the sire.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We raised these when I was young!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous  Hope it all goes well from here


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

seren said:


> We raised these when I was young!


Awesome and I hope everything goes well too. Ill keep updating with photos.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

They look good! 
It's a shame when this kinda thing happens, but it's actually quite common. 
How you know the Mom is taking care of them is by looking at the stomachs. If it's wrinkled and sunken in, then she probably isn't. However, their little tummy's aren't always like balloons. You want somewhere in between. Good luck!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yea I know and we just recounted the kits. She has 12 little babies. Here are some pictures we just took.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry-wasn't sure! 
They are SO CUTE!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry you lost the little one you tried to save. I recently brought one in. It was fully furred so I thought it would be alright. She was still eating, peeing and pooping but I think she was injured or deformed. She did not move right. One night she just died. I felt so bad cuz my granddaughter found her and brought her in.
The nest looks great. Hope they do fine.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Grainneismygoat said:


> Sorry-wasn't sure!
> They are SO CUTE!


It's ok I didn't mean it bad. I was agreeing and I know right!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Sorry you lost the little one you tried to save. I recently brought one in. It was fully furred so I thought it would be alright. She was still eating, peeing and pooping but I think she was injured or deformed. She did not move right. One night she just died. I felt so bad cuz my granddaughter found her and brought her in.
> The nest looks great. Hope they do fine.


Aww I'm sorry. She was a cutie.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

I have one question are you petting the mom first before grabbing the baby


----------

